
The 3 Basic Tools of Systems Engineering - aaronbrethorst
http://teddziuba.com/2010/12/the-3-basic-tools-of-systems-engineering.html
======
noss
The "you fucked up somewhere" without any explaination of his opinion makes
this piece look childish.

~~~
hello_moto
he assumed most of his readers are smart enough to know where "somewhere" is.

~~~
mmt
I'd say "demands" more than "assumes."

The "somewhere" is, of course, in one of the previous steps. I agree with him
that there are vanishingly few legitimate[1] use cases where a queueing system
is the right solution.

More, but only ever so slightly, more frequently, a spool is called for, and
that can be loosely simulated by a queue.

[1] This excludes situations of ones own making, such as designing a system
that requires asynchronous but ordered execution in the first place.

